# Sheet Aluminum



## Hook_It

Where is the closest place to buy sheet aluminum? I live in the TX City area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paul Marx

check with that place on 146 across from the old tin smelter . I think it's called triple s


----------



## sleepersilverado

Can't recall but either triple s did not have a good selection or they were high. I bought 2 sheets of 1/8" from Easter metal supply although they are not close to you unless they have other locations.


----------



## Court

Metals Inc. on Gulf Frwy. 713-923-9491 or CL Alloys on the Sam Houston Tollway 713-464-5040


----------



## That Robbie Guy

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=449579&page=3


----------



## Tejas Trucha

cut2sizemetals.com I've used this site for smaller pieces and it's great. Not sure how shipping cost vs materials cost would work out for larger pieces of aluminum sheet or plate.


----------



## smooth move

industrial materials on harborside in galv. they'll have to order it and could take a week. if you want it now you can get it at eastern metals off 290 and telge. google them for catalog. i buy it from them and depending on the thickness you want, a 4 x 8 sheet will run anywhere from $100 to $400. how much do you need and what thickness, i have some drops around here.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Go to Louisiana! You can get a 20x4 foot 1/8 plate for around 300$ the place is called aluminum and stainless


----------



## smooth move

flatsmaster14 said:


> Go to Louisiana! You can get a 20x4 foot 1/8 plate for around 300$ the place is called aluminum and stainless


where in la., that's 1/2 of scrap price.


----------



## ratherbefishing

Depends on what you need but you can check with Maudlin & Sons on Hwy. 146, Great Western Metals on I-45 South (North Bound Side) or Triple S Steel on Jensen Dr.


----------



## ratherbefishing

There are several different grades of aluminum so be sure you get the right one. Most aluminum boats are made out of 5083 or 5086 aluminum, structural grade is 6061. Hope this helps.


----------



## flatsmaster14

It's in lafitte louisiana, and most production boats are 5052. 5086 is more of a custom boat


----------



## Court

Aluminum & Stainless in Lafayette 1-800-551-9043----I do lots of business with them----Talk to Harold,Eric,Butch,Steve or Leonard----Bunch of good guys over there.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Yep I deal with Steve, great people to do business with.


----------



## Poormans Boatright

I live in Texas City also, I have shopped all the local steel shops locally ie, Industrial Material in Galv., Standard Steel here in town, Wilson, etc. The best place to get it around here is at Tripple SSS on Monroe just off airport blvd. in south houston. Just call them an tell em what you want, if they don't have it in stock they will get it for you and it will be waiting there when you go pick it up. I have bought several sheets from them. 713-941-1941


----------



## justindfish

Court said:


> Aluminum & Stainless in Lafayette 1-800-551-9043----I do lots of business with them----Talk to Harold,Eric,Butch,Steve or Leonard----Bunch of good guys over there.


Thats where we get ours from they deliver here to orange twice a week and have very good pricing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishnvet

Court said:


> Aluminum & Stainless in Lafayette 1-800-551-9043----I do lots of business with them----Talk to Harold,Eric,Butch,Steve or Leonard----Bunch of good guys over there.


That's where I've gone. Drove all the way from central Texas as they have 20' sheets. And I've used the 5052 as I've been told it handles bending in a break better. If I didn't do bends I'd have tried 5086.


----------



## smooth move

*rut roh*



smooth move said:


> where in la., that's 1/2 of scrap price.


meant to say twice scrap price. Eastern metal will delv. they come to galv twice a week. but you need to have a delv place where a 18 wheeler can access.


----------



## justindfish

I had a custom aluminum flats boat built and the whole thing was built out of 5086. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Where does Aluminum and Stainless deliver to in Orange? Im scouting for some boat material as well. 


-mac-


----------



## sea hunt 202

check your local recycling yard, you will have to search thru the stacks as I did and got some for my jon at 2.00 lb you may have to cut to fit but was cheaper than home depo.


----------

